# A non-toxic dissolution of gold.



## Qwertyryter (May 10, 2016)

Hello. Who knows what was used to dissolve the gold in the video? This rapid and non-toxic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q7HoLWPqac

Sorry for my English, thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Anonymous (May 10, 2016)

Cyanide is a lot of things, and used correctly it is safe however there's one thing it cannot be described as and that's non toxic. Especially the way smoking joe is using it. 8) 8)


----------



## Qwertyryter (May 10, 2016)

The guy dropped his fingers to cyanide?


----------



## Refining Rick (May 10, 2016)

Wow. Just wow. I think my brain just got dumber for watching that.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 10, 2016)

That is reckless, cyanide will be absorbed through the skin. How much is another question.

http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927711


MSDS said:


> Acute dermal toxicity (LD50): 10.4 mg/kg [Rabbit].


A clear case of when a little bit of knowledge is dangerous.

Göran


----------



## Qwertyryter (May 10, 2016)

He said that it was not cyanide.


----------



## Anonymous (May 10, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> That is reckless, cyanide will be absorbed through the skin. How much is another question.
> 
> http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927711
> 
> ...




Not quite that bad Goran. Miners in hot countries would (and allegedly still do) swim through the leech tanks to cool off with no ill effects.


----------



## Lou (May 11, 2016)

spaceships said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > That is reckless, cyanide will be absorbed through the skin. How much is another question.
> ...




I'd be more worried about the leeches. :lol: 

Teasing English English aside, at typical concentrations used in leaching swimming through it is more likely a hazard to the eyes from the alkali than toxicity. I'm more worried to get caustic in the eye than even sulfuric! Perhaps the rabbit tox test was done with a very basic solution that broke down the skin and allowed it into the vascular system or else it is very slow to penetrate. 

Maybe the leach is thiosulfate?


----------



## Johnny5 (Jun 11, 2016)

He is not using cyanide. The title is incorrect.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 11, 2016)

Johnny5 said:


> He is not using cyanide. The title is incorrect.


Care to elaborate on that?

What is he using then? What should the title be?

I don't speak Thai so I can't understand what he is saying in the video.

Göran


----------



## Johnny5 (Jun 11, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> Care to elaborate on that?
> 
> What is he using then? What should the title be?
> 
> ...




The description (loosely translated) is "Teaching materials extraction of gold from gold plating without cyanide or acids of any kinds. And no pollution to the environment and yourself." 
You can be taught the process for 4000 Baht (a little over $100 U.S.).


----------

